# iOS 6 : connexion impossible au WiFi créé depuis mon Mac :



## ludoplt (24 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPad retina et depuis la mise à jour iOS 6 impossible de me connecter au réseau que je crée depuis mon Mac...

C'est un réseau sans internet, juste pour créer un lien entre l'iPad et le Mac mais l'iPad refuse de s'y connecter... Du moins il s'y connecte, mais il n'affiche pas l'icône dans la barre supérieure, du coup, pas moyen de communiquer avec le Mac via WiFi !

Auriez vous une solution à me proposer ?


----------



## lineakd (26 Septembre 2012)

@ludopit, supprime ce réseau wifi, un petit "reset" de ton iPad et puis recrée ton réseau wifi sur l'iPad.


----------



## ludoplt (26 Septembre 2012)

Je vais essayer ça de suite !


----------



## ludoplt (5 Octobre 2012)

En fait tout marche bien malgré que l'icône n'apparaisse pas dans la arbre du haut !

Donc c'est résolu pour moi !


----------



## Macsi37 (11 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 j'ai fait la mise à jour IOS 6 sur mon iPad, tout semble s'être bien passé,
sauf que je n'ai pas l'application Plans,
même si elle n'est pas parfaite, j'aurais aimé la tester.

Pouvez-vous me dire ce qui se passe et comment récupérer cette app ?

Idem sur mon iPhone 3GS.

Suis-je maudit ? 

Merci d'avance


----------

